# Gorilla Zkittlez



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone tried this one by Barney's Farm? It's a GG4 cross with Zkittlez. I haven't tried it either but I just ordered these seeds as they came back in stock and the bud looks really great. Also, I have tried GG4 but not Zkittlez and I did like GG4.

Their Blue Gelato 41 looks fucking sick as well.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Where did you try GG4 from


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Where did you try GG4 from


A dispensary on Vancouver Island in BC Canada


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> A dispensary on Vancouver Island in BC Canada


Thought you had grown it. I really like GG. I've been playing around with it for a few years. One of the raunchiest strains I've ever dealt with. Definitely the most unique strain I've ever grown. About the only one I can pick out just by looking at it.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> Thought you had grown it. I really like GG. I've been playing around with it for a few years. One of the raunchiest strains I've ever dealt with. Definitely the most unique strain I've ever grown. About the only one I can pick out just by looking at it.


What seed stock did you use, or was it clones? Can't wait to try this one. Zkittlez is supposed to be the bomb as well.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm going to run Lemon Zkittlez by Dutch Passion and Gorilla Zkittles on my 8x4 F&D after what I currently have is done and after my next run which I am mothering now which will be White Rhino and C99 and Master Kush. So it would be a while before I can get to these seeds


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> What seed stock did you use, or was it clones? Can't wait to try this one. Zkittlez is supposed to be the bomb as well.


So I had run cuts of GG initially. I then had a friend send me some of her own GG#4 fems. Im actually very impressed with them. I honestly can't tell a difference between her beans and my cuts. Leaf twist,reddish purple palms and even vine like growth. I was actually amazed. The strain you're looking into looks interesting. I haven't messed with any GG crosses myself.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> I'm going to run Lemon Zkittlez by Dutch Passion and Gorilla Zkittles on my 8x4 F&D after what I currently have is done and after my next run which I am mothering now which will be White Rhino and C99 and Master Kush. So it would be a while before I can get to these seeds


C99 is a winner


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Cool, I haven't run it before. The Master Kush by Sensi Seeds I have is a keeper though, reminiscent of some really nice 90's black hash if you made hash out of it. Really nice smoke. Not overly strong though.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Cool, I haven't run it before. The Master Kush by Sensi Seeds I have is a keeper though, reminiscent of some really nice 90's black hash if you made hash out of it. Really nice smoke. Not overly strong though.


I've got some crosses I'm playing with now I have high hopes for. But my personal favorite at the moment are some pre98 bubba kush I was gifted by someone a long ass time ago. We made seeds and finally have some nice stable beautiful genetics. Seriously good smoke and yields huge. Crossed the Bubba with my sour diesel and I'm running those in the green houses now.....as well as several others.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Indacouch said:


> I've got some crosses I'm playing with now I have high hopes for. But my personal favorite at the moment are some pre98 bubba kush I was gifted by someone a long ass time ago. We made seeds and finally have some nice stable beautiful genetics. Seriously good smoke and yields huge. Crossed the Bubba with my sour diesel and I'm running those in the green houses now.....as well as several others.


Pre98 Bubba is one of my favs. I tried Humboldt bubba 2.0, fell short.


----------



## Indacouch (Jul 20, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Pre98 Bubba is one of my favs. I tried Humboldt bubba 2.0, fell short.


I got very lucky with mine. Coke bottle buds and just covered in sugar. They are super hearty and very simple to grow. My patients love it. I've played around with strains for quite some years. My 98 is my crowning jewl as far as my own stuff. I've shared it with several growers and even some on here. It's done very well no complaints. I plan on keeping it around for a long time. My favorite strain is OG Kush though. I get good cuts every grow from the same supplier and I've always got space for some long flowered real deal OG. I've grown that more than anything by far.


Yes I'm from Cali ....lol


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jul 20, 2018)

Grown a few Cali Connect seeds too, 818 headband, and Deadhead OG, Blackwater Kush. All GOOD.

Send me some of those pre98 seeds lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 20, 2018)

Pre98!!! Pre98!!! Pre98!!!! I'd love to see some grow pics of Pre98 bubba in veg & flower. I've never had any pre98 myself.I was gifted some beans by a friend of a friend, the bag said Pre98 bubba on it. When grown out and cured,I was told it was "Sweettooth" Not pre98 bubba.


----------



## Dadds4420 (Oct 22, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Anyone tried this one by Barney's Farm? It's a GG4 cross with Zkittlez. I haven't tried it either but I just ordered these seeds as they came back in stock and the bud looks really great. Also, I have tried GG4 but not Zkittlez and I did like GG4.
> 
> Their Blue Gelato 41 looks fucking sick as well.


Hey Im running it right now.. just broke dirt today.. will keep up posted


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

I’m running BF gorilla zkittlez day 17 from 12/12 switch and found 4 hermies today I’ve been growing BF blue cheese in the same rooms and conditions since 2011 and never had a hermie


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> View attachment 4225084


Oh man that is bad news. BF has always been good stable genetics for me. How many turned herm (ratio)?


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Oh man that is bad news. BF has always been good stable genetics for me. How many turned herm (ratio)?


4 out of 15 as far as I can see
I’ve never had a problem with barneys blue cheese either, that’s always been spot on. I’ve also grown a few other strains from Barneys without a problem


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmm 26%....not good not good. Hope my mother is more stable I will be doing a run in 8 weeks of this and Inzane in the Membraine


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

I know not good at all
I wish I’d stuck with the blue cheese now to be honest as it’s one of the best strains I’ve grown over the years, always smells lovely and good yields and a good hardy plant


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> View attachment 4225084


Are these herms or just straight up males?


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are these herms or just straight up males?


Hermies I think
They were feminised seeds


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

Ya the Gorilla Zkittles is all fem seeds I believe. Mine are fem too, i don't think they offer a sex'd version. I agree with you about the Blue Cheese i have grown that in even the most sub-optimal conditions and it still turned out OK. I can't say that for a lot of other strains from any breeder. I hope I have more luck than you with my GZ run. I have two mothers and will run about 10 clones each.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 31, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> I’m running BF gorilla zkittlez day 17 from 12/12 switch and found 4 hermies today I’ve been growing BF blue cheese in the same rooms and conditions since 2011 and never had a hermie


Ive had so much deception with barneys i forgot there blue cheese is one of their only good et stable strain with critical kush , the rest was total bullshit , and looking at pepe pics im not gonna try my luck on those new strain...


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Good luck with yours mate, I’ll keep you updated on the rest I got going
They all got good structure too just like the blue cheese


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

@madininagyal Sorry, did you say critical kush is good and stable? I have some free seeds I got of that from Seedsman, I was hoping to run it at some point if it is decent.


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Ive had so much deception with barneys i forgot there blue cheese is one of their only good et stable strain with critical kush , the rest was total bullshit , and looking at pepe pics im not gonna try my luck on those new strain...


I’ll be going back to the blue cheese once I’ve finished these


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> Good luck with yours mate, I’ll keep you updated on the rest I got going
> They all got good structure too just like the blue cheese


Right on bro, please post pics in this thread!


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Right on bro, please post pics in this thread!


Will do 100%


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are these herms or just straight up males?


That’s sorta my point. If you’re only seeing male parts on 4 different plants? That sounds like full blown males. And if you’re getting males from fem seeds? It’s not what they’re supposed to be.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s sorta my point. If you’re only seeing male parts on 4 different plants? That sounds like full blown males. And if you’re getting males from fem seeds? It’s not what they’re supposed to be.


Those look like herms I have seen, although if pepe could post a pic with the female parts too then we would know 100%. I take him at his word though.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 31, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Those look like herms I have seen, although if pepe could post a pic with the female parts too then we would know 100%. I take him at his word though.


If they’re just lower balls, then that’s true.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Oct 31, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> the sex is at the bottom with the 10 with a circle


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> the sex is at the bottom with the 10 with a circle


Shit just realised that and deleted the pic lol


----------



## pepe1 (Oct 31, 2018)

I took that pic just before I threw the pack out, crazy how I missed that out when I took the pic, thought I was on to something then lol
I bought them from attitude they were definitely advertised as feminised


----------



## Achillesactual (Nov 8, 2018)

This is unfortunate, I ordered some of these and had high hopes.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 8, 2018)

On those pictures I don't see a white hair. They look like straight up males.
I was gonna buy this strain but I will pass.
I have the blue gelato 41 in one of my flower rooms in stretch mode at present and so far so good.


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 8, 2018)

I pulled another one tonight it was growing a bunch of pods on one of the side branches
All of the five I’ve pulled down had white hairs but only near the top of the plant, they all looked like straight males in some places
I haven’t got much hope with the plants I got left now tbh 
I’ll never go near this strain again it’s been a nightmare


----------



## starboy420 (Nov 8, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> I pulled another one tonight it was growing a bunch of pods on one of the side branches
> All of the five I’ve pulled down had white hairs but only near the top of the plant, they all looked like straight males in some places
> I haven’t got much hope with the plants I got left now tbh
> I’ll never go near this strain again it’s been a nightmare


I ran 5 fem tangerine dream last year Barneys farm and 3 were straight up males and the other 2 hermied and threw out nanners never do Barneys again dinafem and Humboldt seem ok up to now


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 8, 2018)

starboy420 said:


> I ran 5 fem tangerine dream last year Barneys farm and 3 were straight up males and the other 2 hermied and threw out nanners never do Barneys again dinafem and Humboldt seem ok up to now


I’ve used dinafem in the past without any problems and my fathers used humbolt and had good results.
I’ve always done well with bf blue cheese, it’s always been stable and a cracking smelling bud but I’ve smoked stronger strains, I thought I’d give the gorilla zkittlez a go thinking it might be a better smoke but looks like I’ve made a bad choice. Time to find something new once I get this junk finished


----------



## starboy420 (Nov 8, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> I’ve used dinafem in the past without any problems and my fathers used humbolt and had good results.
> I’ve always done well with bf blue cheese, it’s always been stable and a cracking smelling bud but I’ve smoked stronger strains, I thought I’d give the gorilla zkittlez a go thinking it might be a better smoke but looks like I’ve made a bad choice. Time to find something new once I get this junk finished


I'm currently flushing a sunset sherbet and a fire og kush


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Nov 8, 2018)

I always mother my seeds under 24 hours light so my mothers show their sex before I clone them..that way I never get straight up males. If they don't show white hairs I don't clone them.


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> I always mother my seeds under 24 hours light so my mothers show their sex before I clone them..that way I never get straight up males. If they don't show white hairs I don't clone them.


I always put mine under 24hr light but this time I done 18/6 for 2 weeks before I flipped 12/12 to get them down as close to Christmas as possible. I’m thinking did the short veg time cause problems but I’ve done the same in the past with many strains and never had a problem


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Nov 9, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> I always put mine under 24hr light but this time I done 18/6 for 2 weeks before I flipped 12/12 to get them down as close to Christmas as possible. I’m thinking did the short veg time cause problems but I’ve done the same in the past with many strains and never had a problem


I don't go straight from seed, I pop a few under 24 hours until they show sex and those are my mothers that I clone from. Short veg time never causes problems it will only effect total yield. SOG you go day 1 rooted clone to 12/12, and you get less per plant but more primary colas per sq/ft.


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Nov 11, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> I always put mine under 24hr light but this time I done 18/6 for 2 weeks before I flipped 12/12 to get them down as close to Christmas as possible. I’m thinking did the short veg time cause problems but I’ve done the same in the past with many strains and never had a problem


How are those babies lookin'?


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> How are those babies lookin'?


Looking pretty good now, their producing bud a lot faster than the critical sour diesel I got going and that’s a cracking plant
The smell on them is stunning like a real sweet fruity smell. I looks a very similar plant to the blue cheese with some short and bush like and some taller Sativa like


----------



## Dadds4420 (Nov 11, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> I’m running BF gorilla zkittlez day 17 from 12/12 switch and found 4 hermies today I’ve been growing BF blue cheese in the same rooms and conditions since 2011 and never had a hermie


Hey just so I'm running bf gorillazkittles as well.. you say that they were hermes


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Dadds4420 said:


> Hey just so I'm running bf gorillazkittles as well.. you say that they were hermes


Yes 5 of them out of 15 were hermaphrodite
Still got 10 that seem to be okay so far. Day 31 from switching 12/12 with 2 weeks veg


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Nov 14, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> Yes 5 of them out of 15 were hermaphrodite
> Still got 10 that seem to be okay so far. Day 31 from switching 12/12 with 2 weeks veg


Any pics you can share?


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Jefferson1977 said:


> Any pics you can share?


I’ve only got this pic that I took 3 nights ago, I’ll have to try and get a tidy picture just before lights come on


----------



## fearnoevil (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey Guys, so I just got some BF Gorilla Zkittles (as well as DP Lemon Zkittle, Cannaventure Gorilla Wreck and SOS G.G.#4) - I ordered from Southern Oregon Seeds for the first time, largely because they were the only one's who had everything I was looking for. Btw, I have to say it was one of the best online buys I've had in a while, great communication on their end, good prices and FAST shipping, especially considering it's the holidays. I'm pretty much DONE with ordering overseas since there are more and more reliable seed banks right here in the good old USofA ;?)

So I will be popping these this weekend and I'm hoping I don't have that herm problem from the BF beans - I will add that I've had mixed luck with Barney's over the years, I had great success with their Critical Kush and G13 Haze, but their Liberty Haze was a lanky, hermie prone pita. I'll post any good or bad news on the GZ as it progresses ;?)



Jefferson1977 said:


> I always mother my seeds under 24 hours light so my mothers show their sex before I clone them..that way I never get straight up males. If they don't show white hairs I don't clone them.


So Jefferson1997, just curious as to what exactly you mean here - are you saying that your mothers show their sex under 24/7 quicker/better than when switching to 12/12? Or are you just running them under 24/7 until they show sex? I know some people think that switching to 12/12 to sex and then back to 18/6 or 24/7 can cause herms, not something I've encountered, but I suppose it could be a trigger or they were just going to herm anyway.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 24, 2018)

I do want to try that strain but im gonna wait till I see more reports on it.
I have a couple gelato 41 going.... 2 different looking plants. So far so good though I don't see any herm traits but then again its only a couple weeks in.
Gorilla Zkittles I am going to try in the future prolly. Don't think I ever been disappointed with Barneys gear have ran a lot of it.


----------



## Achillesactual (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm hopeful myself. The cross has serious potential. 
I'll be trying mine next run. Here's a grow report that I saw on the Gorilla Zkittles #4
https://growdiaries.com/diaries/14334-x3-gorilla-skittlez-x6-headstash/week/95843


----------



## pepe1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Just been in to check on mine tonight and wow these things are seriously starting to smell very strong, a lot stronger than anything I’ve ever grown
They smell really sweet when touched just like skittles


----------



## WisdomSeeker420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Hey super new here, Just bout 35 days in flower w Gorilla Skittles and Spumoni by the plug, the GS is looking good, had a question I'm getting something that looks like bleaching on a couple buds but it's not bleaching, it's literally like nothing I've seen hoping the knowledge here could ease my mind


----------



## WisdomSeeker420 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## WisdomSeeker420 (Nov 24, 2018)

Using sensi bloom and atomi bloombastic nutes and Power Harvest 650 Leds , the o e without led is side by side of another bud not doing it


----------



## Achillesactual (Nov 24, 2018)

WisdomSeeker420 said:


> Hey super new here, Just bout 35 days in flower w Gorilla Skittles and Spumoni by the plug, the GS is looking good, had a question I'm getting something that looks like bleaching on a couple buds but it's not bleaching, it's literally like nothing I've seen hoping the knowledge here could ease my mind


Hey man, there's sometimes genetic mutations that can cause some white tissue to grow, even plants that are completely white. If it is infact not bleaching which is far more likely.


----------



## Coalcat (Nov 25, 2018)

WisdomSeeker420 said:


> Hey super new here, Just bout 35 days in flower w Gorilla Skittles and Spumoni by the plug, the GS is looking good, had a question I'm getting something that looks like bleaching on a couple buds but it's not bleaching, it's literally like nothing I've seen hoping the knowledge here could ease my mind


Really looks like bleaching. Is that bud close to the light? You. Ugh the want to move the light up 8 inches or more (or tie down that bud)


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Nov 28, 2018)

fearnoevil said:


> Hey Guys, so I just got some BF Gorilla Zkittles (as well as DP Lemon Zkittle, Cannaventure Gorilla Wreck and SOS G.G.#4) - I ordered from Southern Oregon Seeds for the first time, largely because they were the only one's who had everything I was looking for. Btw, I have to say it was one of the best online buys I've had in a while, great communication on their end, good prices and FAST shipping, especially considering it's the holidays. I'm pretty much DONE with ordering overseas since there are more and more reliable seed banks right here in the good old USofA ;?)
> 
> So I will be popping these this weekend and I'm hoping I don't have that herm problem from the BF beans - I will add that I've had mixed luck with Barney's over the years, I had great success with their Critical Kush and G13 Haze, but their Liberty Haze was a lanky, hermie prone pita. I'll post any good or bad news on the GZ as it progresses ;?)
> 
> ...



Running under 24 hours light there is no need to switch your mothers to 12/12 to sex as they will show preflowers under 24 hours light.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 28, 2018)

day 1 of 12/12 for my 16 cola Gorilla Zkittlez


----------



## Purpsmagurps (Nov 28, 2018)

I'm picking up a 10 pack of GZ fems and Lemon cheesecake from heavyweight. wish me luck


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 28, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> Yes 5 of them out of 15 were hermaphrodite
> Still got 10 that seem to be okay so far. Day 31 from switching 12/12 with 2 weeks veg


Owch, what is it with barneys and frigging hermies, that's all I see here, I have a free critical cheese but don't think I'll bother


----------



## SuperNutz (Dec 2, 2018)

The problem may just be the strain. One of the sites I was checking out seeds said the original Gorilla mother that all Gorilla strains come from was a herm, so it's always a higher risk then other strains.

Alien guy, keep us up to date on that Blue Gelato 41 please, I just got ahold of some but won't be starting them for a few weeks..


----------



## Dadds4420 (Dec 15, 2018)

pepe1 said:


> Yes 5 of them out of 15 were hermaphrodite
> Still got 10 that seem to be okay so far. Day 31 from switching 12/12 with 2 weeks veg


Why only two weeks ?? I'm going on week four... Might push for 5


----------



## pepe1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Dadds4420 said:


> Why only two weeks ?? I'm going on week four... Might push for 5


I wanted them down as close to Christmas as possible and I’ve never had a problem with vegging for 2 weeks in the past, I’ve always got a similar yield to plants that have been vegged for 4-5 weeks
Maybe this strain doesn’t like being flipped so early and that’s what caused them to hermie?


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Jan 7, 2019)

pepe1 said:


> I wanted them down as close to Christmas as possible and I’ve never had a problem with vegging for 2 weeks in the past, I’ve always got a similar yield to plants that have been vegged for 4-5 weeks
> Maybe this strain doesn’t like being flipped so early and that’s what caused them to hermie?


I find light leaks are the most usual cause aside from inferior genetics, some strains are just more prone to herm. One time I could not understand what happened and then I found a pin prick in the black plastic covering the window that the sun shone into all day. That was enough to do it for that plant.


----------



## pepe1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Jefferson1977 said:


> I find light leaks are the most usual cause aside from inferior genetics, some strains are just more prone to herm. One time I could not understand what happened and then I found a pin prick in the black plastic covering the window that the sun shone into all day. That was enough to do it for that plant.


I’m using 4 different tents in a dark room and 3 out of 4 of the tents had hermies in them so i didnt think it was light leak. I’ll have to get inside the tents though and check for leaks before my next lots put in.
All the gorilla zkittlez are harvested and dried now and been stored for nearly a week. The smell on the bud is really strong! Like a real nice sweet smell when the jar is opened and then it starts to stink the house out lol
It’s a proper stinker when smoked, the misses has banned me smoking it in the house because it stinks the place out for hours
In my opinion it’s a lot stronger smoke than the blue cheese, it’s a much better head high that stays on you for hours. It’s a really relaxing high too I’ve been getting great sleep since smoking it


----------



## max316420 (Jan 9, 2019)

So just about to order a 5 pack of femd gorilla zkittles and getting a little nervous about herm’ing. Anyone had any luck with this strain?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 9, 2019)

max316420 said:


> So just about to order a 5 pack of femd gorilla zkittles and getting a little nervous about herm’ing. Anyone had any luck with this strain?


my one girl is coming up on week 6 of flower and so far so good. really nice stink out of her


----------



## max316420 (Jan 9, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> my one girl is coming up on week 6 of flower and so far so good. really nice stink out of her


Did you get any herms?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 9, 2019)

max316420 said:


> Did you get any herms?


only grew one and no herm issues so far


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 14, 2019)

update on my flowering GZ

scroll to bottom of link page

https://www.rollitup.org/t/spuds-garden.963258/page-14#post-14689676


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 14, 2019)

Just got my mail


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 19, 2019)

chopped my GZ today


----------



## pepe1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I’ve just bought another 5 pack to give them another chance because it’s definitely a keeper for me if I can see this strain is stable. 
I’m gonna give them a longer veg this time and that’s all I can think of doing because I can’t see anything wrong with my set up so fingers crossed lol
Your gonna love that smoke! Enjoy


----------



## Thingy (Feb 1, 2019)

I have two of these in and a peyote critical, all bf and not had any probs theyre in week 5 and no hermies (yet). Ive never had them wait to show this late unless ive stressed em so fingers crossed.


----------



## Achillesactual (Feb 2, 2019)

I Think my next run will be Peyote critical and Gorilla Zkittles. Looking good!


----------



## Thingy (Feb 3, 2019)

Achillesactual said:


> I Think my next run will be Peyote critical and Gorilla Zkittles. Looking good!


Both smell good too, the PC was a freebee wish i had better pics but its dark outside when lights are on at the mo. Both been fairly easy going. Good job cos im not the most experienced.


----------



## Achillesactual (Feb 3, 2019)

Thingy said:


> Both smell good too, the PC was a freebee wish i had better pics but its dark outside when lights are on at the mo. Both been fairly easy going. Good job cos im not the most experienced.


Yeah I remeber Barney's farm getting a lot of hate a couple years back, but all the grows I've seen for both the gorilla zkittles and the peyote critical look great. Tons of grow reports on both on growdiaries.com.


----------



## Thingy (Feb 4, 2019)

I wanted to do a decent diary for this one but like i said my pics are terrible but will try and come back with some harvest shots


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Feb 7, 2019)

Thingy said:


> I wanted to do a decent diary for this one but like i said my pics are terrible but will try and come back with some harvest shots


Your pics might be bad but your buds are YUGE! lol. Nice buds man. I'm about to start a run of Gorilla Zkittlez and Inzane in the Membrane....clones are in the cloner about done...cleaning up the room... Those GZ buds looks huge.....


----------



## johnnynice (Feb 20, 2019)

Come back with some more pics and a smoke report!


----------



## Jefferson1977 (Feb 20, 2019)

I have some GZ and Inzane in the Membrane on the table. I will report back with pics along the way. These guys just flipped.


----------



## bajasti (Feb 21, 2019)

I run BF alot. Running their Blueberry OG now. Smells like blueberry muffins when i touch it! Great stuff! Also have the Gorilla Zkittlez but did not pop them yet. Cant wait to. Never ran into hermies with BF gear. I don't know why people have so many complaints on them. Then again, I used to get hermies all the time in my early years of growing but to be honest, I haven't experienced any hermies from any breeders for at least 3 or 4 years now and I buy ALOT from various breeders. Sorry I dont have any diaries or journals to prove it. I was always too lazy and scared to get caught posting stuff online when laws were different back then. Im slowly opening up to the world. I silently have over 15 years under my belt. In those years, Lots of BF gear was ran.


----------



## Daydreamer85 (Jun 9, 2019)

I just finished a barneys farm gorilla zkittlez. She grew tall and had nice fat, beautiful flowers! No hermie issues and i only ran one bean from a 5 pack. The only issue i had with her was she was a really light feeder! I burned her early in flower with only 700ppm. Next run with her i wont push her as hard. Here is a few pics of her


----------



## Bespokegrowroomsolutions (Jan 11, 2020)

First attemp at grilla zkittkes 600w hps on rdwc, 17 main manifold Week 6
Wouldn’t mind some thoughts on it


----------



## kroc (Jan 12, 2020)

I ran one through flower, it had a lemon candy dough stench. Yield was nice, super frosty, but a bit leafy imo. Two just got flipped so i'll post back.


----------

